# UK-Muscle.co.uk Posting Rules



## Lorian

_*Rules have been updated as of November 1st 2021. Please see the updated rules here: UK-Muscle Community Rules*
Previous site rules listed below:_


By continuing to post on this website you are agreeing to comply with and be bound by the following terms and conditions of use.


 We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory posts.

We will not tolerate libellous or defamatory posts. Such posts will be removed and infractions issued.

UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods. This includes discussion of prices.

UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a customer service forum. Questions relating to orders placed with supplement companies should be taken up with them directly.

Discount & promotional codes are ONLY permitted by sponsors and in the signatures of reps.

Advertising, spamming and trolling is not allowed. This includes using the forum thread tags, email, visitor messages, blog comments, picture comments and private message systems to spam other members.

Attempts to disguise unauthorised commercial links in profiles/posts/signatures will result in an instant ban.

Multiple accounts are not permitted. Members running multiple accounts for the purpose of promotional advertising risk having all accounts terminated without notice.

Posts are to be written in correct English. The use of txt abbreviations or excessive use of block caps may result in posts being removed without notice. There are two reasons for this, aside from making posts hard to read, posts written in this manner aren't accessible for members using the forum search facility or by Google. It also lowers the standard, perceived quality and integrity of information on the forum.

Posts made in the wrong section may be removed without warning.

Public discussion of Moderator decisions is not permitted. If you believe you have genuine reason to question a decision then you should raise the issue with the Administrator.

We do not allow posts that violate UK-Muscle community standards. The UK-Muscle team shall be the sole arbitrator of what does and what does not violate community standards.

We reserve the right to remove and/or edit posts without notice.

Post signatures are enabled for GOLD members on a strictly non-commercial basis. Discount codes and 'Sponsored by' banners are not permitted.

While these rules cover most common situations, they cannot anticipate everything. Consequently we reserve the right to take any actions we deem appropriate to ensure these forums are not disrupted or abused in any way.


----------



## weeman

fook,the first rule pretty much lands everyone on ukm with a ban in some way or other:lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> fook,the first rule pretty much lands everyone on ukm with a ban in some way or other:lol: :lol:


bye Weeman i'll miss you(it's a joke) now i'm scared what to post:confused1:


----------



## dog5566

so cant we talk about ginger's anymore?? that means weemans off the hook?


----------



## Ser

We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory/libellous posts.

Weeman relies on the ginger p!ss rippin.......he doesn't find that offensive at all, but i guess it could be viewed that way(if you didn't know that he instigates most of it himself lol)

*wearing black armband*


----------



## Rosedale6

Id just like to bring up number 8 in the rules. Im dyslexic and sometimes get my words the wrong way round.

Just wanted to bring this to your attention as dont want my posts deleted.


----------



## dog5566

Mrs Weeman said:


> We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory/libellous posts.
> 
> Weeman relies on the ginger p!ss rippin.......he doesn't find that offensive at all, but i guess it could be viewed that way(if you didn't know that he instigates most of it himself lol)
> 
> *wearing black armband*


the funy thing is that im ginger too!! but dont tell weeman,,pleas


----------



## Cheese

Oh not another one :no:


----------



## Squeeeze

No. 10 has been lifted directly from a Pol Pot / A. Hitler / Lennin manual.

You do all realise our posts are in breach of number 10?


----------



## Tinytom

Squeeeze said:


> No. 10 has been lifted directly from a Pol Pot / A. Hitler / Lennin manual.
> 
> You do all realise our posts are in breach of number 10?


If you dont like it form an orderly queue for the Ban Hammer.

ROFL

This aint a democracy its a business. :lol:


----------



## Lorian

Squeeeze said:


> No. 10 has been lifted directly from a Pol Pot / A. Hitler / Lennin manual.
> 
> You do all realise our posts are in breach of number 10?


Never in the history of UK-M has anything good ever come from debating Mod decisions publicly.

It usually goes like this...

Member X disagrees with a decision/action taken by Mod Y. They start a thread about it, they inevitably get themselves banned, the thread gets deleted, they re-join, they get banned again, they get their friends to start threads asking where the original thread went, they too get warnings, it all starts to kick-off, someone thinks it would be a good idea to start a poll about it, everyone complains to me, nobody is happy.

.. and therein lies the reason for rule 10.

L


----------



## Lorian

Rosedale6 said:


> Id just like to bring up number 8 in the rules. Im dyslexic and sometimes get my words the wrong way round.
> 
> Just wanted to bring this to your attention as dont want my posts deleted.


Nodody will remove posts just because some words/spelling may be back to front.

I'm talking about the posts whr ppl wrt lk dis ..

L


----------



## dmcc

I'd rather public beheadings for text speak, but then I also want to win the lotto


----------



## stewart

I dont really know how to get started here?


----------



## KRS

stewart said:


> I dont really know how to get started here?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/ :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury

one thing I have noticed is that you get alot of people linking in websites on there first post and reading there post they appear to be spam, would it not be a good idea to stop people being able to put in links to their posts until after ten posts

if this is technically possible I think it would stop alot of spammers


----------



## Críostóir

Tinytom said:


> If you dont like it form an orderly queue for the Ban Hammer.
> 
> ROFL
> 
> This aint a democracy its a business. :lol:


Sold! to the mouthy blonde with a starbucks Tshirt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lorian

glen danbury said:


> one thing I have noticed is that you get alot of people linking in websites on there first post and reading there post they appear to be spam, would it not be a good idea to stop people being able to put in links to their posts until after ten posts
> 
> if this is technically possible I think it would stop alot of spammers


It's a good idea, but sadly cannot cannot be implemented.. hopefully it is something we will be able to do in the future.

L


----------



## Mareth

Lorian

It states quite clearly that advertising is not allowed and I don't have a problem with that at all but I was thinking of recommending the local gym I use to others in my area and want to know weather this would break your rules? Its a small, friendly, family run gym for proper training, not a large well known brand and from experience I know it can sometimes be hard to find places like this when you move to new areas.

I am not a mate of the owner and nor would I stand to gain in any way, I merely thought it might be a useful thread for people to recommend good gyms to others? For people like me who are still in the early years of training seriously, its really important to find places where there are decent, friendly and experienced people.

I this is opening a can of worms you want left sealed or you think it would encourage abuse then I understand, just thought it might be a helpful thread.


----------



## Lorian

Mareth said:


> Lorian
> 
> It states quite clearly that advertising is not allowed and I don't have a problem with that at all but I was thinking of recommending the local gym I use to others in my area and want to know weather this would break your rules? Its a small, friendly, family run gym for proper training, not a large well known brand and from experience I know it can sometimes be hard to find places like this when you move to new areas.


That's fine, post it.

If we start getting hundreds of 'I recommend this gym' threads though then I may need to remove them!

L


----------



## tomass1342

2. UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods.

Does listing the benifits of such drugs count as promoting?


----------



## Lorian

tomass1342 said:


> Does listing the benifits of such drugs count as promoting?


No.

L


----------



## nickster

what's the rules on profanity????


----------



## Beklet

nickster said:


> what's the rules on profanity????


They get edited out automatically....


----------



## nickster

Beklet said:


> They get edited out automatically....


Oh, ok. Cheers!!!


----------



## Riddler

Rules are read and will be obeyed!


----------



## Lobsta01

Agreed!


----------



## jay631

Seen and Noted...


----------



## Milky

Noticed a lot of people getting banned recently so there has clearly been a clampdown.


----------



## paul81

was just looking through this (for the first time  ) seems like the below might need amending?

4. We do not currently allow discount codes or affiliate links anywhere on the site.

13. Post signatures are enabled for GOLD members on a strictly non-commercial basis. Discount codes and 'Sponsored by' banners are not permitted.

as obviously the discount code/sponsers thing is fine nowadays, so time for the rules to get spruced up!


----------



## bentley

Thanks, how do I start a new post please?


----------



## latblaster

bentley said:


> Thanks, how do I start a new post please?


Go to the relevant topics & 'start new thread'.


----------



## Robbie

Number 4 needs to be addressed.

There are a LOT of discount codes being posted at the moment!


----------



## luther1

Robbie said:


> Number 4 needs to be addressed.
> 
> There are a LOT of discount codes being posted at the moment!


That rule was from 2009 and says 'currently no discount codes'. It's hardly current anymore


----------



## Milky

Robbie said:


> Number 4 needs to be addressed.
> 
> There are a LOT of discount codes being posted at the moment!


Please feel free to point us in the direction where this is happening.

FTR l dont think the odd one is a problem where people are gonna get a bargain, its when people take the pi*s etc..


----------



## Robbie

Milky said:


> Please feel free to point us in the direction where this is happening.
> 
> FTR l dont think the odd one is a problem where people are gonna get a bargain, its when people take the pi*s etc..


Optimiumpt i think - every post is promoting theproteinworks with their code!


----------



## Milky

Robbie said:


> Optimiumpt i think - every post is promoting theproteinworks with their code!


But The protein works are a board sponsor mate so thats fine.


----------



## Milky

Robbie said:


> Optimiumpt i think - every post is promoting theproteinworks with their code!


But The protein works are a board sponsor mate so thats fine.


----------



## Robbie

Milky said:


> But The protein works are a board sponsor mate so thats fine.


I don't think they work for them - or if they do they should make it apparent in their posts.

Myprotein are a sponsor but it's not ok to plaster my code everywhere is it?


----------



## Milky

Robbie said:


> I don't think they work for them - or if they do they should make it apparent in their posts.
> 
> Myprotein are a sponsor but it's not ok to plaster my code everywhere is it?


Have you been pulled for it ?

also they are new and havent sorted out board reps yet.


----------



## Robbie

Milky said:


> Have you been pulled for it ?
> 
> also they are new and havent sorted out board reps yet.


Nope, I have never put it anywhere. Just saying!


----------



## Hera

Robbie said:


> I don't think they work for them - or if they do they should make it apparent in their posts.
> 
> Myprotein are a sponsor but it's not ok to plaster my code everywhere is it?


If they aren't a rep then they absolutely shouldn't be promoting their code. Even with reps the rules aren't clear and is something that we need to clarify

What is their actual username?


----------



## Milky

Katy said:


> If they aren't a rep then they absolutely shouldn't be promoting their code. Even with reps the rules aren't clear and is something that we need to clarify
> 
> What is their actual username?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/optimumpt/

I thought they may be waiting to become board reps etc..


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/optimumpt/
> 
> I thought they may be waiting to become board reps etc..


Thanks. I'm just checking with the sponsor now. Lorain hasn't yet confirmed the rules for reps but there are restrictions on promotional codes...he just needs to clarify them!!


----------



## Hera

Until recently, the rule on posting discount and promotional codes has been unclear. We have now finalised this rule:

*They can ONLY be posted by SPONSORS and in the signatures of REPS.*

Anyone breaking this rule with receive an infraction, and repeated offence will result in a ban.


----------



## Hera

Please note our 2nd rule. This was originally part of rule 1 but it has now been made a rule in it's own right.

We do not permit libellous or defamatory remarks.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Read and agreed


----------



## perrypower

Multiple accounts are not permitted. Members running multiple accounts for the purpose of promotional advertising risk having all accounts terminated without notice.

Oh you don't have to worry about that with me. It took me all of December to figure out how to make one account work. Wouldn't have time to work out if I had to deal with more than one. Had a nightmare last night that a new rule was introduced that you must have multiple accounts and that I had to give up my gym membership to hire an assistant to deal with it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Katy said:


> Until recently, the rule on posting discount and promotional codes has been unclear. We have now finalised this rule:
> 
> *They can ONLY be posted by SPONSORS and in the signatures of REPS.*
> 
> Anyone breaking this rule with receive an infraction, and repeated offence will result in a ban.


That's a bit pony isn't it? We can't share voucher/discount codes anymore??


----------



## Milky

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That's a bit pony isn't it? We can't share voucher/discount codes anymore??


Not really mate its always been a rule and if it was allowed you would get people filling there sigs with referral codes from every company who gives them out.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Milky said:


> Not really mate its always been a rule and if it was allowed you would get people filling there sigs with referral codes from every company who gives them out.


No probs.

Just seems strange that we cant help each other out to save a bit of cash now and again.


----------



## Milky

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No probs.
> 
> Just seems strange that we cant help each other out to save a bit of cash now and again.


You also have to remember the board reps are there to give out discount codes etc so people can utilise them.


----------



## Hera

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That's a bit pony isn't it? We can't share voucher/discount codes anymore??


It's to avoid the situation of the forum being littered with promotional/discount codes left, right and center.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Katy said:


> It's to avoid the situation of the forum being littered with promotional/discount codes left, right and center.


Can't understand what the issue would be TBH.


----------



## Hera

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Can't understand what the issue would be TBH.


It's for the purpose of maintaining/upholding quality of the forum; to avoid reps and members littering the place with codes. Much in the same way that we don't permit spam or promotional sigs.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Katy said:


> It's for the purpose of maintaining/upholding quality of the forum; to avoid reps and members littering the place with codes. Much in the same way that we don't permit spam or promotional sigs.


Shame. I've saved a fair bit of money from codes on this site. Can understand promo sigs and spam but banning voucher/discount codes is odd.


----------



## Lorian

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Can't understand what the issue would be TBH.


The issue is that every supplement thread gets filled with stacks of 1-line replies from people promoting their discount code. Useful replies get lost amongst the mass of "I like 'fudgy dream' from company X, use code FUDGY1 to try it".


----------



## bencritchley

How do i start new thread if have questions?


----------



## Mingster

bencritchley said:


> How do i start new thread if have questions?


Go to the correct section and click on 'post new thread' in the top left hand corner of the screen.


----------



## bencritchley

Cheers


----------



## tommyc2k7

Katy said:


> Until recently, the rule on posting discount and promotional codes has been unclear. We have now finalised this rule:
> 
> *They can ONLY be posted by SPONSORS and in the signatures of REPS.*
> 
> Anyone breaking this rule with receive an infraction, and repeated offence will result in a ban.


Surely this should be clarified a bit more, there is a huge difference between posting a static code for a website which is having a sale on (which would benefit everyone) and members posting their own referral code such as 5% off for new customers?


----------



## DiggyV

tommyc2k7 said:


> Surely this should be clarified a bit more, there is a huge difference between posting a static code for a website which is having a sale on (which would benefit everyone) and members posting their own referral code such as 5% off for new customers?


No the rule is clear as it stands.

Only codes can be posted by board sponsors or their official reps. Sponsors pay to advertise here, why should another site that doesn't sponsor UK-M get free advertising and traffic?

This needs no further clarification.


----------



## lukeee

DiggyV said:


> No the rule is clear as it stands.
> 
> Only codes can be posted by board sponsors or their official reps. Sponsors pay to advertise here, why should another site that doesn't sponsor UK-M get free advertising and traffic?
> 
> This needs no further clarification.


Thanks for that doggy, I can tell you love being a mod.

Just curious but do you own a hi viz garment of any kind?


----------



## Ballin

DiggyV said:


> No the rule is clear as it stands.
> 
> Only codes can be posted by board sponsors or their official reps. Sponsors pay to advertise here, why should another site that doesn't sponsor UK-M get free advertising and traffic?
> 
> This needs no further clarification.


From a purely business perspective if you would humour me.

I think discount codes should be freely banded around on here, because it encourages competition and we as consumers win.

Option 1) By me not finding a discount code here without looking for the few reps, I will go to another forum to find one, and the advertisers (lets face it 99% of them advertise here anyway) will lose out on revenue from code referals and because I have not seen their adverts so they will no longer sponsor the board as the adverts are not generating sales= no more money for UKM

Option 2) Now, if there were an abundant supply of codes here, surely the advertisers who offered the best offers would be rewarded with a surge in sales and would therefore continue to sponsor the board= money for UKM

Is my logic floored?


----------



## DiggyV

Ballin said:


> From a purely business perspective if you would humour me.
> 
> I think discount codes should be freely banded around on here, because it encourages competition and we as consumers win.
> 
> Option 1) By me not finding a discount code here without looking for the few reps, I will go to another forum to find one, and the advertisers (lets face it 99% of them advertise here anyway) will lose out on revenue from code referals and because I have not seen their adverts so they will no longer sponsor the board as the adverts are not generating sales= no more money for UKM
> 
> Option 2) Now, if there were an abundant supply of codes here, surely the advertisers who offered the best offers would be rewarded with a surge in sales and would therefore continue to sponsor the board= money for UKM
> 
> Is my logic flawed?


these are the rules as set, and clarified previously by @Katy. You need to take it up with her if you want to argue the point further.


----------



## DiggyV

lukeee said:


> Thanks for that doggy, I can tell you love being a mod.
> 
> Just curious but do you own a hi viz garment of any kind?


Wow, I wish I could make such wild assumptions about people from a post, its a real gift you have there. But then I don't try and play to the crowd and actually try and contribute positively to the board.


----------



## Ballin

DiggyV said:


> these are the rules as set, and clarified previously by @Katy. You need to take it up with her if you want to argue the point further.


That's cool- but I am asking you for your opinion though matey not the boards.

I just thought we'd all like to save some cash!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ballin said:


> From a purely business perspective if you would humour me.
> 
> I think discount codes should be freely banded around on here, because it encourages competition and we as consumers win.
> 
> Option 1) By me not finding a discount code here without looking for the few reps, I will go to another forum to find one, and the advertisers (lets face it 99% of them advertise here anyway) will lose out on revenue from code referals and because I have not seen their adverts so they will no longer sponsor the board as the adverts are not generating sales= no more money for UKM
> 
> Option 2) Now, if there were an abundant supply of codes here, surely the advertisers who offered the best offers would be rewarded with a surge in sales and would therefore continue to sponsor the board= money for UKM
> 
> *Is my logic floored*?


No, but ur spelling is


----------



## Ballin

Fatstuff said:


> No, but ur spelling is


Reported.

I'm anorexic don't you know.


----------



## lukeee

DiggyV said:


> Wow, I wish I could make such wild assumptions about people from a post, its a real gift you have there. But then I don't try and play to the crowd and actually try and contribute positively to the board.


You dont like being a mod?? mate you dont have to do it, its not like you get a special hat or badge and im sure its a thankless task.

You seem tired and grouchy, perhaps you have taken on too much? Milky went the same way, lives his life through ukm and went from being sound to a little hitler that thinks being a mod on here carries some kind of weight in the world.

Dont do it man, escape while you can and dont become a subject of ridicule before its too late!


----------



## killamanjaro

How does one become a MOD?


----------



## scorpio_biker

Hi,

Just a suggestion but have you thought of have a referrals specific thread, as in that's the only place people can post personal referral codes.

Most people on the board know what they want to buy, and probably go to the advertisers section first to see what offers are on, I certainly do. But if there wasn't an offer to suit them they could go to the referrals board and look for one there?


----------



## luther1

Duppy said:


> How does one become a MOD?


Spell mod with capital letters.

You're in


----------



## killamanjaro

luther1 said:


> Spell mod with capital letters.
> 
> You're in


Sorry I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Ballin

Duppy said:


> Sorry I don't understand what you mean.


It's spelt MOD not mod chap.


----------



## luther1

Duppy said:


> Sorry I don't understand what you mean.


All mods refer to themselves as MODS, no lower case for them bad boys. Use upper and your foots in the door.


----------



## Freeby0

loads of people even mods have sponsored by or advertisments in there sigs ?


----------



## killamanjaro

luther1 said:


> All mods refer to themselves as MODS, no lower case for them bad boys. Use upper and your foots in the door.


Sorry I was unaware of this, is there a certain criteria to become a moderator i.e achievements in training? I guess being a newbie I wouldn't qualify


----------



## Ballin

Duppy said:


> Sorry I was unaware of this, is there a certain criteria to become a moderator i.e achievements in training? I guess being a newbie I wouldn't qualify


What technique do you use to breath?


----------



## luther1

Duppy said:


> Sorry I was unaware of this, is there a certain criteria to become a moderator i.e achievements in training? I guess being a newbie I wouldn't qualify


Fcuk me,have you seen the state of most of the MODS?

You need to over eat,under train and have a penchant for megalomania


----------



## killamanjaro

Ballin said:


> What technique do you use to breath?


What do you mean? Sorry im new so im not familiar with these questions


----------



## Lorian

Freeby0 said:


> loads of people even mods have sponsored by or advertisments in there sigs ?


They are probably Reps for board advertisers.

Happy to have forum debate about codes. If people think it can/should be done differently then start a thread in the Suggestion section with your ideas.


----------



## Tinytom

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,have you seen the state of most of the MODS?
> 
> You need to over eat,under train and have a penchant for megalomania


Really?


----------



## Tinytom

To be honest Im getting tired of this slating of moderators.

Ive helped loads of people on here, have been here for over 8 years and in that time have helped countless people for free by writing articles and posting on their threads.

My physique and knowledge speaks for itself and to be openly slated by members here is disgraceful and insulting

You have a problem with moderators (i dont use MOD) then take it up with Lorian in private. You want to come on the open board and slate us then you'll leave here.

I welcome people enquiring as to why Ive made certain decisons and in the past Ive reversed my self when on reflection I feel Ive been a bit heavy handed.

I dont appreciate being slagged off by people on here for no reason.

Finally it is actually against the rules to question moderator decisions on the open board, this is a rule put in place by Lorian or maybe PG before that, but we dont normally infract for it as we prefer to explain ourselves.

If people want to play petty point scoring games that contribute nothing to the board then you'll be dealt with with a similar disdain.


----------



## Ballin

Duppy said:


> What do you mean? Sorry im new so im not familiar with these questions


In through the mouth and out through the mouth.


----------



## Smitch

Here we go......


----------



## JonnyBoy81

I see nothings changed around ere then... :whistling:


----------



## killamanjaro

Ballin said:


> In through the mouth and out through the mouth.


What does this have to do with my question?


----------



## 3752

lads this thread will go no where other than getting people banned, i would prefer not to ban people over petty things but this is all getting boring now, same old same old......


----------



## Lorian

I'm locking this thread as it'll go around in circles.

The Mods are an integral part of UK-M and the board only exists because of their efforts. They enforce the rules that are set, and they do a damn good job of it imo. Making jibes at them is unfair and unwarranted.

If you have genuine good reason so be dissatisfied with any of the Mods, or feel that they are acting unfairly then send me a PM.

If you are not happy with the rules as they stand then feel free to suggest changes the Suggestions section. Popular ideas almost always get implemented.


----------

